# Seiko Reset Ic After Battery Change



## Bighand

I have a couple of Seiko watches (about 10 to 20 years old) where the batteries have been replaced but the watch does not restart. I understabd I may have to reset the IC but cannot find any AC (all clear) or equivalent point. Is there a generic point I should use or is there another way of resetting the IC. Any ideas would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## new2the7A38

Bighand said:


> I have a couple of Seiko watches (about 10 to 20 years old) where the batteries have been replaced but the watch does not restart. I understabd I may have to reset the IC but cannot find any AC (all clear) or equivalent point. Is there a generic point I should use or is there another way of resetting the IC. Any ideas would be welcome.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome aboard...I'm new myself. I basically had the same problem. If you will check this

thread http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=61766 it will give you

some information. Also, search for the manual for your watch, which will show where to do the

resetting, either here or on Google.


----------



## Bighand

new2the7A38 said:


> Bighand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of Seiko watches (about 10 to 20 years old) where the batteries have been replaced but the watch does not restart. I understabd I may have to reset the IC but cannot find any AC (all clear) or equivalent point. Is there a generic point I should use or is there another way of resetting the IC. Any ideas would be welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard...I'm new myself. I basically had the same problem. If you will check this
> 
> thread http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=61766 it will give you
> 
> some information. Also, search for the manual for your watch, which will show where to do the
> 
> resetting, either here or on Google.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the response. Checked the thread and searched (forum and google for model 7N83 and 0081. The thread refers to finding the AC marking but I cannot find any reference. Manuals near to my model only show basic settings not a reset. Just wondering if anyone out there knows the answer. I'm sure I'm not the only one?

Thanks


----------



## JWL940

I've just replaced the 3 batteries in my Citizen Aqualand and .... NOTHING. Or at least the digital bit worked, the analogue was as dead as a dodo. Reseated the batteries and all now OK. It might be as simple as something like that.


----------



## Chromejob

I'm looking for one of the links for technical manuals (which usually tell the tech how to change the battery) ... meanwhile, what models do you have, I might have those manuals?


----------



## Bighand

David Spalding said:


> I'm looking for one of the links for technical manuals (which usually tell the tech how to change the battery) ... meanwhile, what models do you have, I might have those manuals?


Tried resetting batteries etc. Models are 7N83-0081 and 1400-0110 any assistance appreciated. Funny how watches have a sentimental value.


----------



## Dr_Niss

I have a couple of seikos about that age, what model? I have the manuals


----------



## Bighand

Do the model no's look correct?


----------



## Dr_Niss

Not got those

On my 7T42 you pull the crown at 3o'clock out 2 clicks and press the top left and top right buttons simultaneously

On my H023 you press all 4 buttons simultaneously

Might help


----------



## normdiaz

You may find something useful here:

http://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/index.html#no6

The only one I have in the 10-20 year category is the Seiko 6M26-8050. But the setting can be done via crown/pushers. The watch will run when battery is changed; it just won't function properly until the reset procedure is done.


----------

